

Hard Lessons For Entrepreneurs - Why We Fail - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/hard-lessons-for-entrepreneurs/

======
zkinion
This is a very nice article; I was surprised.

Too many people out there are depending on some crazy stuff to happen.

~~~
sabat
I had the opposite reaction: a negative article making blanket statements. The
guy is angry. In my experience, anger does not usually create wisdom.

~~~
socalsamba
Hey! I actually wrote this article, so I wanted to make a point -- angry is
the very last thing I am.

Other than not really having any context to be angry within (I am not speaking
about any startup in particular), I generally agree that anger doesn't make
innovation.

My point was that many young entrepreneurs have strong misconceptions about
what it means to build a business. Every single one of those points are things
I have heard from other entrepreneurs, things they -wish- they had known when
they first started.

The point is not to discourage people from building business', that's
absolutely ludicrous. The point is to get people to see what they are doing
without the rose colored glasses and to bring up some common traps that
entrepreneurs the world over fall into.

If you have been in business for any length of time, I am sure you realize
that putting yourself in perspective is absolutely crucial to your success.

Cheers!

